# 2010 Oklahoma Open



## cubekid (Mar 18, 2010)

HEY GUYS,

2010 Oklahoma Open: http://texasspeedcubing.org/events/2010oklahomaopen.php
WCA page: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OklahomaOpen2010

Be there or be.... something that isn't a puzzle. (hey, it's spring break, cut me some slack.)

Sign up!

-Sapan Upadhyay


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

sadface


----------



## cubekid (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry Anthony, we already went to your part of Texas. We can do San Antonio, Dallas, and Houston during the summer. Or something like that.

We'll see.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

cubekid said:


> Sorry Anthony, we already went to your part of Texas. We can do San Antonio, Dallas, and Houston during the summer. Or something like that.
> 
> We'll see.



I'm not saying it should have been down here. It's just that the majority of Texas speedcubers are kids and many of them won't be able to go all the way to Oklahoma in April. Had it been San Antonio in April and Oklahoma in the summer, instead of the other way around, more cubers would show up to each. Oh well, I'll look forward to the summer.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 18, 2010)

I just had to point this out, the 2010 Oklahoma Open website still has 



> Venue: Rancho Viejo Country Club



(It's its separate section)

Still at your place Anthony


----------



## cubekid (Mar 18, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> I just had to point this out, the 2010 Oklahoma Open website still has
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## cubekid (Mar 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I'm not saying it should have been down here. It's just that the majority of Texas speedcubers are kids and many of them won't be able to go all the way to Oklahoma in April. Had it been San Antonio in April and Oklahoma in the summer, instead of the other way around, more cubers would show up to each. Oh well, I'll look forward to the summer.



Maybe; however, it's much harder for college students to book rooms during the summer. By much harder, I mean often impossible.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

cubekid said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying it should have been down here. It's just that the majority of Texas speedcubers are kids and many of them won't be able to go all the way to Oklahoma in April. Had it been San Antonio in April and Oklahoma in the summer, instead of the other way around, more cubers would show up to each. Oh well, I'll look forward to the summer.
> ...



I suppose. Like I said, oh well.


----------



## cubekid (Mar 18, 2010)

Plus, there still hasn't been a good venue in San Antonio. Even for a competition where there are only 20 competitors, you want a room that can facilitate like... 75-100 people, at least. You gotta think about the families of the competitors, all the extra space we need so that people don't feel crowded, stage area, etc.

Just to give you an idea, the room for the Houston competition last year had a capacity of 150 people, and we had about 25 competitors (plus their families and all the people who just came to watch). There was plenty of space so that people could spread out, etc. Compare it to the Dallas competition, where it was a bit more cramped. Yea, both worked out fine, but the former was more comfortable.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

cubekid said:


> Plus, there still hasn't been a good venue in San Antonio. Even for a competition where there are only 20 competitors, you want a room that can facilitate like... 75-100 people, at least. You gotta think about the families of the competitors, all the extra space we need so that people don't feel crowded, stage area, etc.
> 
> Just to give you an idea, the room for the Houston competition last year had a capacity of 150 people, and we had 25 competitors (plus their families and all the people who just came to watch). There was plenty of space so that people could spread out, etc. Compare it to the Dallas competition, where it was a bit more cramped. Yea, both worked out fine, but the former was more comfortable.



I know? lol.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 18, 2010)

Well chances are good that I can drive up to Oklahoma that weekend!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Well chances are good that I can drive up to Oklahoma that weekend!



Yeah, all you Dallas guys better show up!


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 18, 2010)

Even if it weren't in OK I'm helping out with a Model United Nations conference that day. I'm still looking for a good venue; I haven't seen the tentative one but it does sound way too small for the number of people we would expect.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > Well chances are good that I can drive up to Oklahoma that weekend!
> ...



What do you mean, _all_ you Dallas guys? There is like maximum 6 cubers in Dallas.

Speaking of which, I am dragging along one of my friends .


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> What do you mean, _all_ you Dallas guys? There is like maximum 6 cubers in Dallas.



I was referring to the Dallas cubers that I know (you, William, Michael, and Brendon), and all of you better go (especially William!) because this time distance isn't a good excuse.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2010)

If Carson posts a 'maybe' and remarks about how scenic the ride would be in an attempt to get me to go, I'll kick him in the nuts.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> If Carson posts a 'maybe' and remarks about how scenic the ride would be in an attempt to get me to go, I'll kick him in the nuts.



Well, if Shaden and Carson went I'd have no choice but to go.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 18, 2010)

According to Google Maps, it's an 8 hour drive. According to the events list, there are no big cubes.

No thanks


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 18, 2010)

Dang I hoped that it would be SanAntonio....I'm out.
Shouldn't TEXAS speedcubing be making competitions in TEXAS.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

Truncator said:


> According to Google Maps, it's an 8 hour drive. According to the events list, there are no big cubes.
> 
> No thanks





ZamHalen said:


> Dang I hoped that it would be SanAntonio....I'm out.
> Shouldn't TEXAS speedcubing be making competitions in TEXAS.



You are both wrong.

Truncator: 4x4 and 5x5 are big cubes, and if you think otherwise, you're SOL. I don't forsee us having 6x6 and 7x7 at a Texas competition any time soon because we can barely manage to occasionally squeeze in 5x5. :/
ZamHalen: Expansion isn't a bad thing. There was a competition last month that was less than an hour away from you, but you chose to do something else instead. Sorry, you missed out.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > According to Google Maps, it's an 8 hour drive. According to the events list, there are no big cubes.
> ...


I'm bad at those


----------



## spdqbr (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, really? I'll have to try to go back for this one. OU Grad


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh yes please. I will talk to Waris. This is perfect, since it is looking like Iowa won't happen.

Given previous Texas competitions, two rounds of OH seems kind of unnecessary. Perhaps the final round could be replaced with something else


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Oh yes please. I will talk to Waris. This is perfect, since it is looking like Iowa won't happen.



If you guys do go that means I'll have to show up to give a feable attempt at preventing a sweep.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 18, 2010)

Someone drive me.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> it is looking like Iowa won't happen.


Look again!


----------



## cubekid (Mar 18, 2010)

In regards to events, they're not set in stone yet. If there is enough demand for square-1 or any other event, we can work it in; just put it in the comments when you register that you would like to do it.

The only reason we have 2 rounds of one handed is because people constantly badgered me to have more than one round for it at the last competition. I know that one person is going to try 4x4x4 BLD (in place of 4x4x4 speedsolving), so we can definitely work it out if there are small events here or there that you want to do.


----------



## blah (Mar 18, 2010)

cubekid said:


> In regards to events, they're not set in stone yet. If there is enough demand for square-1 or any other event, we can work it in; just put it in the comments when you register that you would like to do it.
> 
> The only reason we have 2 rounds of one handed is because people constantly badgered me to have more than one round for it at the last competition. I know that one person is going to try 4x4x4 BLD (in place of 4x4x4 speedsolving), so we can definitely work it out if there are small events here or there that you want to do.


4x4x4 BLD, 5x5x5 BLD, and multiBLD. They did it at MIT (well not multiBLD).


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 18, 2010)

multiblind is on the preregistration page, (it better be, I suck at everything else :] ). The other blind events probably won't make it onto the list because we won't have more than just a couple people wanting to do it. If there is an event you would like to do such as big cube blind (or whatever other events exist, I don't know any) just let the man in control know before the competition during registration and hopefully we will be able work something out like Sapan said earlier.

And we need to go abroad for the TSC competitions so everyone can see our "stylish" ways and hopefully bring more attention to our competitions so that we can get more and more people to attend. So, a UT club holding a competition at OU should be considered more than a success for us.


----------



## blah (Mar 18, 2010)

What I'm trying to say is, Tim Sun was the only one who did big cubes BLD at MIT.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 18, 2010)

And that made it really easy to run. Events that almost nobody cares about are great.


----------



## EpicTako (Mar 18, 2010)

Ill b there :3 2x2 speedsolve magic, and pyraminx. - No 3x3 because I cant usually get under 35 seconds


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a dumb reason. Do 3x3.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Do 3x3x3 ... I probably won't get sub 35 either


----------



## EpicTako (Mar 19, 2010)

ok but ive alreaddy registered, how do I change it where i will be doin 3x3?


----------



## cubekid (Mar 19, 2010)

Just email me at [email protected] .

You can also just tell me on the day of the competition. The registration on the website is just so we have an idea of what people are interested in, and so we can save some time in entering everything into the spreadsheet.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 19, 2010)

Who's driving me?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 19, 2010)

*Late response, was in a looooooooooooooooong car ride when this was posted.*

*Ahem*

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!*


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 19, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Do 3x3x3 ... I probably won't get sub 35 either



JOSHUA LAMBERT MUST DO BLD MAGIC.

That is all.


----------



## EpicTako (Mar 19, 2010)

Bld magic is easy


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 19, 2010)

I destroyed my Magic by ripping it apart. I need to find out how to fix the stupid thing by then I suppose so I can do some more amazing blind solving with it.


----------



## EpicTako (Mar 19, 2010)

oh yea, doin 3x3 now


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Mar 20, 2010)

-cough- Somebody get me out of my soccer game!  I can't go.  D:


----------



## Kian (Mar 20, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> -cough- Somebody get me out of my soccer game!  I can't go.  D:



Are you asking me to break your leg?

Thirty bucks.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 20, 2010)

Kian said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > -cough- Somebody get me out of my soccer game!  I can't go.  D:
> ...



I'll do it for 20.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 20, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > SaberSlash49 said:
> ...



Free. Given that you come to the competition afterwards.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 20, 2010)

blah said:


> What I'm trying to say is, Tim Sun was the only one who did big cubes BLD at MIT.



I didn't, really.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 20, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> I destroyed my Magic by ripping it apart. I need to find out how to fix the stupid thing by then I suppose so I can do some more amazing blind solving with it.



You can borrow mine, if you give me some pointers on the "secret event."


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay, we can make that arrangement


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2010)

Now that I'll be there, Michael no longer will be the 'baddest cuber around.'

Checkmate.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 20, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Now that I'll be there, Michael no longer will be the 'baddest cuber around.'
> 
> Checkmate.



He never was the baddest cuber around.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, but he won't be called it either.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2010)

No WEB, you're The Worst cuber around. "Worst" is different from "Baddest"


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2010)

No Wonder: IamWorstEqualsBaddest
No one ever knows what WEB stands for. 

Are you coming?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2010)

Quite possibly. Its actually closer than Iowa.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2010)

If you go, that'll be cool, and it also means Anthony HAS to go.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2010)

YES IT DOES!!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 20, 2010)

Yesh, Anthony must come.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll be coming. 600 mile drives don't phase me like they used to.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 21, 2010)

lol

and I see that you were in Austin, except you've gotten faster since then.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 21, 2010)

I just talked to my parents and they are willing to let some people crash at their house. They live pretty close to Will Roger's airport if that helps anybody out.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 21, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I just talked to my parents and they are willing to let some people crash at their house. They live pretty close to Will Roger's airport if that helps anybody out.



Are you coming down I-35?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone one wanna hang out at the hotel after the competition for a little while?


----------



## joey (Mar 21, 2010)

No.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 21, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Anyone one wanna hang out at the hotel after the competition for a little while?



I'll try William .

But I doubt my parents will want to stay too much longer.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 21, 2010)

David, I'll be passing trough Kansas City around 7-8PM friday night if you want a ride.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 21, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone one wanna hang out at the hotel after the competition for a little while?
> ...



I don't know how long I'll be able to stay, but we'll get some amount of time afterward.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## IamWEB (Mar 23, 2010)

Happyface


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 23, 2010)

Double happy face.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just to change the topic...

these are my goals for the 2010 Oklahoma Open:

3x3 - sub 35
OH - sub 90
Pyr - sub 20
Magic - sub 6
3x3BLD - < 3 DNFs
Multi BLD - better than 6/7
4x4 BLD - sub 20 minutes


----------



## Hiero (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool, we're about the same speed on 3x3, but I don't do all the other stuff you do. I might go.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 24, 2010)

I might as well also.

2x2 - sub-6
3x3 - sub-16
4x4 - sub-2
OH - sub-1
Magic - winzorz (sub-1.4)
Pyraminx - learn


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> 3x3 - sub-16
> OH - sub-1



You need OH practice.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 - sub-16
> ...



I know


----------



## Hiero (Mar 24, 2010)

If I do go, I have a bunch of LanLan 2x2's, Ghosthands and Mini QJ 4x4's I could sell if anyone wanted one. I also have QJ timers if anyone was interested. If I do go. Gotta get permission from my mom, I mean wife, first.


Edit: sorry, I said LanLan 4x4's and meant Mini QJ


----------



## Anthony (Mar 24, 2010)

Assuming I go, which I will know for sure in a few minutes, I guess my goals are..

2x2 and 3x3: Any new comp pb would be great.
OH: Sub 22.5 average, Sub 20 single.
4x4: Improve my pathetic rank. Sub 1:15 average I guess?
Pyraminx: Don't totally fail.

If I have time to practice for BLD events:
BLD: Sub 1:40
MBLD: Stay #1 in Texas.  (Not likely.)


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

Anthony YOU'LL BE THERE.

2x2x2 - Oh crap I just realized I MUST finish CLL now. w/e it'll be easy and fun.
3x3x3 - I'll be crazy and go for sub-15 OFFICIALLY. I need to practice more first. A lot.
4x4x4 - Sub-Failure since my 4x4x4 i all whooblah.

5x5x5 - hahaha no

Pyraminx - Sub-last time, I REALLY have to get my own.

OH - With practice I'll shoot for a sub-40 avg.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 24, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> 3x3x3 - I'll be crazy and go for sub-15 OFFICIALLY


I dare you to get a comp average that's under your current pb. 



IamWEB said:


> 5x5x5


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

By that you do you mean official PB single?

and LOL


----------



## Anthony (Mar 24, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> By that you do you mean official PB single?
> 
> and LOL



Of course. 15.65 is lol for you, amirite?


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> If I have time to practice for BLD events:
> BLD: Sub 1:40
> MBLD: Stay #1 in Texas.  (Not likely.)



I wish I could get sub 1:40 on single BLD

And more than likely you will remain on the top for multiblind.

I won't be able to practice anything until next week because I am taking my SOA/CAS P/1 Exam on Friday and its extremely important that I pass it...actually I shouldn't even be on this forum right now... *disappears*


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

@Anthony:

At home, yes. Officially, weeeell...

15.65 is also my fast average (of 12) on tape. 

If you get a sub-11 average the world will praise you.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 24, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> If you get a sub-11 average the world will praise you.



Not quite, but I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

THE WORLD WILL PRAISE YOU.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 24, 2010)

^That means big willie will.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

Put your cube where your mouth is, Katz.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 24, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Put your cube where your mouth is, Katz.



No problemo.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

POST OF THE YEAR.

notrly

See you in Oklahoma, kid.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, see you then.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

SUPER DUPER HAPPY FACE


----------



## Anthony (Mar 24, 2010)

Trip: Confirmed.
Thanks, William. 

Anyway, I will now begin negotiation for Square-1, David.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

Does this also mean I could compete in Square-1?

Time to re-jog my memory and learn a few more algs. This is why Weston's gotta come too.


----------



## Zach Mac (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys! My first post after getting an account here.
I'm excited for this competition! 
My goals include having everything go smoothly and sparking some speedcubing interest in the great state of Oklahoma! 
And also
3x3: Sub-20 
4x4: Sub-1:30 
5x5: Sub-2:30
BLD: Sub 4:00
Magic: whatever

and I'm thinking of maybe doing multi-blind and not magic...hm.....


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 24, 2010)

Zach Mac said:


> Hey guys! My first post after getting an account here.
> I'm excited for this competition!
> My goals include having everything go smoothly and sparking some speedcubing interest in the great state of Oklahoma!
> And also
> ...


Do both?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 24, 2010)

RyanO said:


> David, I'll be passing trough Kansas City around 7-8PM friday night if you want a ride.



Cool, thanks a lot. Maybe I can teach you how to actually solve pyraminx  

One of my friends is thinking about coming as well, he just recently (kinda) got back into cubing. Would we be able to squeeze one more in the car?


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 24, 2010)

yea, i've been cubing quite a bit since you let me borrow your 3x3. Decent, about as good as I was when i stopped 25-35 avg. still really inconsistent. that cube pops like a b*i*tch

LOL first post in a while, funny to see my old sig/records, damn my account is older than yours david.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

More people, more people. 

Weston should be in attendance. 
Weston MUST be in attendance.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 24, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> damn my account is older than yours david.



Well yeah you're kind of the one who found this place. And I have a couple better cubes that don't really pop that you can use at the comp, or if I see you before then.



IamWEB said:


> More people, more people.
> 
> Weston should be in attendance.
> Weston MUST be in attendance.



Only if he doesn't come alone.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2010)

GASP

But since you could be talking about anyone of California's many cubers, anyone specific?


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes :3


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh hai, I didn't see u there.


----------



## Hiero (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't find Dall Hall on the OU homepage. I do see a Dale Hall though. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Zach Mac (Mar 25, 2010)

Hiero said:


> I can't find Dall Hall on the OU homepage. I do see a Dale Hall though. Am I looking in the wrong place?



it is Dale Hall


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 25, 2010)

The website and WCA page both say 'Dall Hall.'

Error?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 26, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> The website and WCA page both say 'Dall Hall.'
> 
> Error?



The original location was the "Rancho Viejo Country Club."


----------



## Zach Mac (Mar 26, 2010)

It's a typo. Sorry! I just realized I had misspelled it when I sent Sapan the information.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 26, 2010)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > The website and WCA page both say 'Dall Hall.'
> ...



It's not in Rancho Viejo?! well crap, now I can't go.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2010)

That is sadface, but now I have a much much greater chance of sweeping.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> That is sadface, but now I have a much much greater chance of sweeping.


*Starts practicing 2x2, 3x3, and OH*


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2010)

lolface, because he was obviously joking.

EDIT: Anthony pops up out of nowhere.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2010)

-Update-

Finally David, you registered. I was getting worried for a sec. >_<


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I thought I had already done that. Forgetted.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool, and btw you're not gonna get a full sweep.

Justin could give you a good run in magic, Anthony and Casey (and Weston if he goes... and me if I'm doing really good that day :S) will give you competition for 3x3x3, Anthony (and Weston if he goes) will get you in OH, etc.

But basically: Bring it on. *karate pose*


----------



## Weston (Mar 26, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> More people, more people.
> 
> Weston should be in attendance.
> Weston MUST be in attendance.



Only if he doesn't come alone.[/QUOTE]

Har har har...

I will be in NY on the week of the comp, or the week after. I'll have to check. I may be able to come since I recently got some money.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2010)

You're going. NY is the following week yup yup sure is you're going no ifs ands or buts.

Yeah.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 26, 2010)

Weston said:


> I may be able to come since I recently got some money.



More like, "I may be able to come since I recently got some money from pwning noobs at a Piano competition."


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2010)

Enough money for two tickets?


----------



## Weston (Mar 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Enough money for two tickets?



shut up
shut up
shut up
shut up
shut up


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2010)

I mean I could probably pitch in a bit if you need it.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > David, I'll be passing trough Kansas City around 7-8PM friday night if you want a ride.
> ...



The more the merrier.

Goals:

3x3: sub 27 avg
2x2: make it to 2nd round
magic: lose
BLD: sub 10:00
Pyraminx: Beat David


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2010)

RyanO said:


> The more the merrier.







> Pyraminx: Beat David





Cubing Goals:
none. The unaimed arrow never misses 

Non-cubing related goals:
Make sure Weston doesn't have to travel by himself.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 26, 2010)

sweet. so what's the general plan? Drive up and stay overnight or just drive back?


----------



## RyanO (Mar 26, 2010)

I was planning on staying overnight saturday and then driving back sunday. I don't go home very much, so my friends will probably want to spend some time with me after the competition.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 26, 2010)

I passed my P/1 exam today, so now I can focus on my BLD events. yay.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 26, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Justin could give you a good run in magic


It would help if I had an assembled magic :O


----------



## Casey (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll be driving from San Antonio to Oklahoma City the day before the competition. If anyone from this area (or along the way) needs a ride, let me know and I might be able to help out.

My goal: sub-14 3x3 average.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 26, 2010)

All is well, I now have a strung magic.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 26, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I was planning on staying overnight saturday and then driving back sunday. I don't go home very much, so my friends will probably want to spend some time with me after the competition.



Do we have available housing or would a hotel be necessary?


----------



## RyanO (Mar 26, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > I was planning on staying overnight saturday and then driving back sunday. I don't go home very much, so my friends will probably want to spend some time with me after the competition.
> ...



My parents live near Norman so we can stay there.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2010)

@ Josh: GJ. 

@Justin: At first I , 

@Casey: YOU POSTED!?

@Justin: but then I .

3 weeks, 1 day.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 28, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > RyanO said:
> ...



The plan as far as I know:

Potts and I meet somewhere along I-35
We meet RyanO somewhere around 7-8 (dinner?)
Drive to OK, stay at his parents.
Do stuff in OK
Leave sometime Sunday
Get dropped off at the place we got picked up.

amirite?


----------



## RyanO (Mar 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> amirite?



Yes


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures of the venue by chance? It would be interesting to see what it looks like, although it's not gonna hurt me if I don't.
Also, is there any knowledge of there being an internet connection there?

...LessThan3weeks


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Also, is there any knowledge of there being an internet connection there?



If there is then I'll bring my laptop and webcam like last time.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 30, 2010)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is there any knowledge of there being an internet connection there?
> ...



Yeah that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think there is wireless internet there.


----------



## Weston (Mar 30, 2010)

We should bet on the winners.
I say Anthony on everything, so that if he does win, I get the satisfaction of winning money. And if he doesn't, then I have the satisfaction of him not winning.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 30, 2010)

Weston said:


> We should bet on the winners.
> I say Anthony on everything, so that if he does win, I get the satisfaction of winning money. And if he doesn't, then I have the satisfaction of him not winning.



I don't think Anthony knows how to solve Magic 

Haha jk.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, btw guys, we're planning on trying to squeeze in sq-1 because Woner's gotta' catch 'em all. 
I thought this meant that I was going to have to scramble sq-1 , but I realized that we can just have two sets of scrambles.

So, you scramble for Woner, Weston. Then when he finishes we'll give you and whoever else wants to compete some different scrambles and Woner will scramble for you guys.
Sound good?

Oh, and about me winning.. I'm just going to try for 2x2 and 3x3. If I win anything else it's because someone messed up.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2010)

Anthony said:


> So, you scramble for Woner, Weston. Then when he finishes we'll give you and whoever else wants to compete some different scrambles and Woner will scramble for you guys.
> Sound good?



Not really. Whenever there are two sets of scrambles I always get the bad ones. We'll find a scrambler.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is who will win:


2x2x2 Speedsolve *- Anthony*
3x3x3 Speedsolve *- Casey * 
4x4x4 Speedsolve *- David*
5x5x5 Speedsolve *- David*
3x3x3 One Handed *- Weston*
3x3x3 Blindfolded *- Weston*
4x4x4 Blindfolded *- nobody*
5x5x5 Blindfolded *- nobody*
Multi Blindfolded *- Anthony*
Pyraminx *- Ryan* _upset alert_
Magic *- Justin*


----------



## Weston (Mar 30, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Here is who will win:
> 
> 
> 2x2x2 Speedsolve *- Anthony*
> ...


Why would I win BLD?
I kind of suck.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 30, 2010)

Did everyone just up and forget that I can scramble and solve square-1?

lol I'll scramble if necessary, but this means I have to practice because if we have it I might compete.


----------



## Kian (Mar 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > So, you scramble for Woner, Weston. Then when he finishes we'll give you and whoever else wants to compete some different scrambles and Woner will scramble for you guys.
> ...



C'mon, you know darn well that having one set of scrambles makes you no more likely to get good scrambles than doing one of two.

However, having A and B scrambles in a final is lame. So I agree with the conclusion, just not the silly premise.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 30, 2010)

Weston said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is who will win:
> ...



I will DNF x3 and Anthony will go slower trying to get a nonDNF to beat the 2 DNFs he will get trying to get a sub 90. I don't know if anyone else is near 2 minutes.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 30, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Here is who will win:
> Magic *- Justin*





I don't know if anyone else is averaging around 1.2-1.3 so hopefully this will be true.

EDIT: Scratch that, got a 1.16 a12


----------



## EpicTako (Mar 30, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Here is who will win:
> 
> 
> 2x2x2 Speedsolve *- Anthony*
> ...



No its 
2x2x2 Speedsolve - Anthony
3x3x3 Speedsolve - Casey 
4x4x4 Speedsolve - David
5x5x5 Speedsolve - David
3x3x3 One Handed - Weston
3x3x3 Blindfolded - Weston
4x4x4 Blindfolded - nobody
5x5x5 Blindfolded - nobody
Multi Blindfolded - Anthony
Pyraminx - Ryan upset alert
Magic - Justin or *Andrew*


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 30, 2010)

If I don't get top 3 2x2x2 it's because I convinced Weston go, otherwise I'd get it for sure.

After this is needs to be like the good 'ole days: Anthony 1st in 2x2x2, Me 2nd. No Weston bumping me to 3, no Weston + guy from Canada + me doing bad bumping me to 4, no Weston + David Wonder keeping me at 4. /... *goes on and on*


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you going to attempt 5x5 BLD, Josh?!

Also, I'm starting some serious BLD practice today.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 30, 2010)

EpicTako said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is who will win:
> ...


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 30, 2010)

Is there going to be square-1 or not? I want to know if I should practice.

P.S. Hey Justin it's me Zach.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 31, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Is there going to be square-1 or not? I want to know if I should practice.
> 
> P.S. Hey Justin it's me Zach.



We're hoping to squeeze it in.


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 31, 2010)

When will you know for sure? (will it be last second or decided this week)
Thanks.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 31, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> When will you know for sure? (will it be last second or decided this week)
> Thanks.



We'll end up deciding the day of the competition. It'll depend on how fast we can get through other events. I'm pretty sure we'll have it though. Woner will make sure.


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 31, 2010)

Great, I will start practicing on my square-1 now.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh hi Zach!

So you are 100% going to the comp?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2010)

So am I (SQ-1 practice), but expect no more than sub-1: from me!
I'm focusing on 3x3x3 and 2x2x2 the most, and OH too soon because Weston's gonna yell at me if I don't. D:


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 31, 2010)

If I get a success on 4x4 bld I will try 5x5 though I have never practiced it before, I would try to wing it (given a few minutes to experiment on somebody's V5 before anyway)


----------



## Anthony (Mar 31, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> If I get a success on 4x4 bld I will try 5x5 though I have never practiced it before, I would try to wing it (given a few minutes to experiment on somebody's V5 before anyway)



I'll shave my head if you get both.


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > If I get a success on 4x4 bld I will try 5x5 though I have never practiced it before, I would try to wing it (given a few minutes to experiment on somebody's V5 before anyway)
> ...



I'll bring the clippers.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 31, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > The3point14 said:
> ...



You better not be secretly practicing 5x5BLD though!


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I promise I'm not... (hides 7x7x7 from view)


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 31, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Oh hi Zach!
> 
> So you are 100% going to the comp?



still not sure. my averages are dropping though, 3x3 - 28, 2x2 - 10

are you going to compete in 5x5 now? (if i do not go i would let you use mine or if i do go i should have my new one by then, see you in a week or so)
__________________________________________________________________
what would be the limit for square-1 if we were to have it? (I am still slow)


----------



## The3point14 (Mar 31, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> what would be the limit for square-1 if we were to have it? (I am still slow)



In the past it was 4 minutes.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 31, 2010)

There is no way in hell I am letting it be 4 minutes.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 31, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> There is no way in hell I am letting it be 4 minutes.



*cough*7 minutes for 5x5 and 5 minutes for 4x4*cough*


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 31, 2010)

Well that is another issue altogether, to be addressed at a later date.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> There is no way in hell I am letting it be 4 minutes.



Excuse my igno- I mean innocence, but why?

I've got an idea but I don't really know.


----------



## Weston (Mar 31, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way in hell I am letting it be 4 minutes.
> ...



Because then the competition would take forever.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2010)

We'd get like 5 competitors though?
Combined Final maybe?

EDIT: The last 3 TSC competitions to have Square-1 (excluding STO since it wasn't an event) had this many competitors: 4, 3, and 5. The slowest average was 2:09, there were a few low 1's and all else were either faster of Weston.

Even if the limit was 4 minutes, it shouldn't be a cause for concern.
I'm still wondering what Sapan's say in all of this is... someone get him to back to thread.


----------



## Forte (Mar 31, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> There is no way in hell I am letting it be 4 minutes.



loooooool


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > If I get a success on 4x4 bld I will try 5x5 though I have never practiced it before, I would try to wing it (given a few minutes to experiment on somebody's V5 before anyway)
> ...



I'm keeping your word on that.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > The3point14 said:
> ...



That would be really weird to see...
I hope it can grow to 'regular' length by this summer's competition or things would just be more out of place than I don't know... a Rubik's Cube in your mouth?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 31, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


You can't not want a cube in your mouth...well...yes you can...but still...


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 31, 2010)

The whole point of cutoffs is to save time. Having insanely slow cutoffs where everybody ends up getting an average does the opposite of saving time.


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 31, 2010)

maybe it could be at the end of lunch/during the begging of 5x5, this way only those who are serious will do it and rest will be having lunch or waiting for 5x5


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 31, 2010)

Or we could drop 5x5 all together, it would take a lot more time than Square-1.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 31, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Or we could drop 5x5 all together, it would take a lot more time than Square-1.



Yes please.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 31, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > Or we could drop 5x5 all together, it would take a lot more time than Square-1.
> ...



If it makes Woner happy, lets do it.






Nobody likes 5x5 anyway...


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 31, 2010)

yay, we now have 30 registered competitors!


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 31, 2010)

just registered, so 31, whenever it updates.


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 31, 2010)

how will it work to decide who gets into the second round and finals.

Also will there be competitors from oklahoma too or just the people signed up on the website (or are oklahoma people signing up on the website)?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> how will it work to decide who gets into the second round and finals.
> 
> Also will there be competitors from oklahoma too or just the people signed up on the website (or are oklahoma people signing up on the website)?



The bottom so many are cut off, and don't go to the next round.

Some of the people are from Oklahoma. We have a lot of people from OK that come to our competitions, so we are having one there, and it is run by TSC.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 1, 2010)

I saw it when it at 7, 8, 9... then one by one from 14 to 21, then a jump to 26, and a few days later I check and it's 31. Nice turnout we might not be done yet!



@ottothedog: It's the TSC website but all competitors from anywhere register there.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 1, 2010)

Myself and at least 7 of my 6th grade students are signed up. I'm trying to convince a few more to go. If it was in Dallas I could get about 15-20 of them to sign up. Most of them average about a minute, but hopefully this will introduce them to speedcubing and their interest will grow.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 1, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > how will it work to decide who gets into the second round and finals.
> ...



I understand that but how is it decided who gets cutoff?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > ottothedog said:
> ...



The slowest averages are cut off.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 1, 2010)

Aww, man. I was hoping all the fast people would be cut off. Then I'd stand a chance.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Myself and at least 7 of my 6th grade students are signed up. I'm trying to convince a few more to go. If it was in Dallas I could get about 15-20 of them to sign up. Most of them average about a minute, but hopefully this will introduce them to speedcubing and their interest will grow.



That's awesome! I think we plan on going back to Dallas this year so hopefully the 20 students will still be interested when we can get one there.

Also, Sapan has the final say in all of the rules so deciding to cut something out won't roll unless he says so. Also, it would be pretty lame if we cut something out if someone traveled a far distance to specifically compete in, so I don't see it happening especially in that case. 

During lunch is usually when MultiBLD and the events with very few people competing usually take place. So it is most likely when SQ-1 will happen (if it does)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 1, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Ashmnafa said:
> ...



I really dislike 5x5 because it takes us way too long to run through it as an event at our TSC competitions. I think there are two main reasons it takes so long. First of all, I think that the majority of our competitors don't practice 5x5 very much and are therefore pretty slow at it in comparison to other places. When you combine that with the fact that we are still lacking a real organizational team to run everything, it ends up taking us forever. 

However, I do agree that it's probably about time we have it again...
(But if no one else agrees with me, great! Let's cut it. )

At least this time we have someone who can actually scramble fast and is willing to yell at people to get things moving.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh btw I will help judge/scramble.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 1, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Oh btw I will help judge/scramble.



I hope everyone will..


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh btw I will help judge/scramble.
> ...



You and I both know that will not happen.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Ashmnafa said:
> ...



Not it.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I called it, nobody is going to want to scramble or judge.

We could do what we did in Austin though.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashmnafa said:
> ...



I think we might have volunteers like we did at the South Texas Open, and I think Sapan has decided that having volunteers at any location is a must from now on because it really helps the pacing.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > The3point14 said:
> ...


Where are we going to get volunteers? They were all Anthony's friends.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashmnafa said:
> ...



local High Schools.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 1, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > The3point14 said:
> ...



Yeah, it worked pretty well. However, I personally think that having people that are *not* any of our friends would be even better. Yes, my friends contributed a lot and it was very convenient, but at times they knew they could kind of slack off simply because they knew it was me running the competition. I'm not saying anything bad about them, but after a while that just started to naturally happen.

It's not like that at Toronto competitions. They get a lot of volunteers from local high schools to come help out for community service hours and because they don't really know anyone they seem to treat everything like it's really a "job" and they must help a lot. That's the impression I got, anyway. It works out very nicely. 

So, start recruiting, Zach.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> So, start recruiting, Zach.



why me?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 1, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > So, start recruiting, Zach.
> ...



Let me rephrase that.

So, start recruiting, Zachary McWilliams (the organizer).


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

I had a feeling that was coming.

EDIT: I have had to get used to hearing Justin and thinking Justin Jaffray.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've had to get used to hearing "You stupid piece of [email protected]#@ mother #[email protected]#er" and not answering to that.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 1, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> I've had to get used to hearing "You stupid piece of [email protected]#@ mother #[email protected]#er" and not answering to that.



Ghetto Josh is ghetto.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had to get used to hearing "You stupid piece of [email protected]#@ mother #[email protected]#er" and not answering to that.
> ...



What is this I don't even >__>


----------



## Anthony (Apr 1, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Ghetto Josh is ghetto.
> ...



A challenger appears!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 1, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > The3point14 said:
> ...



WHY ARE YOU ALL MOCKING ME?


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 2, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I'll be there.



More happyface


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 2, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I'll be there.



There goes the neighborhood =P. Haven't heard from you in a while magic man, how's it going?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 2, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there.
> ...



Yay. Michael shall be there. I need a rival!


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm getting my practice on for my first tourney. Average is dropping, pll is nearing completion, and under the guidance of woner I will hopefully drop to a 22ish avg in two weeks.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 3, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> I'm getting my practice on for my first tourney. Average is dropping, pll is nearing completion, and under the guidance of woner I will hopefully drop to a 22ish avg in two weeks.



I'm rooting for you (just don't pass my average ).


----------



## cubekid (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been on for the last few weeks. The forums stopped sending me emails when people updated, lol.

So it seems a few points have been recurring in this thread, so I'll go ahead and address them:

1. In terms of cutoffs, what we usually do is aim for a certain number of people and then see where we can cut it off so that people don't get screwed over if they were like, .03 seconds behind the last person. Let's take 3x3x3 for example: for the secound round, we usually try to get it down to about 16 people. However, if places 15-18 are all within a second of each other, and then place 19 is 2 seconds behind place 18, then we'll make the cutoff 18. This is usually the way we handle it, and I think it's the most fair way at the moment.

2. In regards to square-1, we'll try it out if there's time. We have a tendency of running late because we have an enormous number of side events, plus everyone wants more rounds of the main events as well. In reality, there's just not enough time to do it all in one day unless the organization is absolutely perfect (which it isn't, because most of the time the judges get bored and just leave). Hopefully having volunteers from high schools will make this better, but in the event we don't get volunteers from high schools, the people judging absolutely do need to try to help us out. I believe somewhere in the rules there is something that says that if people are asked to help judge and they don't, they can be disqualified (and if there isn't.... well, there should be, because it's very frustrating for the people running the competition when people who are supposed to be judging just randomly go away).

3. In regards to 5x5x5... screw you guys. We're going to have it. I don't understand why so many people hate big cubes, but if we don't have them in our competitions, then less people will practice them, and thus everyone's times will stay slow. Eventually I would like it so that we could have 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 events too, but since we barely ever do 5x5x5 because everyone keeps *****ing about how long it takes, we never will get there. Yea, maybe we'll have to cut some time from another event, but if we don't do it, then we're depriving people who can only make it to Texas competitions the opportunity to do big cubes, which I'm not going to let happen (yes, i do actually get emails from people asking why we don't do 5x5x5 at every competition).

Bottom line is this; during competitions, we'll try to accommodate everyone as best as possible, but we have to think about the bigger picture as well. In my opinion, side events are just that; events that happen on the side. We will try to fit them in if we have time, but main events should have priority over side events and multiple rounds for other events.

anyway, sorry for being so harsh, just had been bugging me for some time. Hope you guys are practicing hard, see you at the competition!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 3, 2010)

Point 1: Yeah, what we've been doing seems to be the best way to handle it.

Point 2: David just really wants Square-1 because he hasn't had the opportunity to compete in it since August of last year and he has improved a lot since then. 
As for what you mentioned about judging:


Article 1e2 in WCA Regulations said:


> 1e2) All competitors should be available for judging, if needed by organisation team. Penalty: disqualification of the competitor for the competition.



Point 3: Like I said earlier, I agree that it's about time we hold 5x5 again, but I do feel that we need decent cutoff times because even though we keep "bi***ing" about how long it takes, it's the truth, it does take us an extremely long time to hold.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 3, 2010)

cubekid said:


> (which it isn't, because most of the time the judges get bored and just leave).



Haha you are clearly too nice of a person. I can make sure this doesn't happen.



cubekid said:


> Eventually I would like it so that we could have 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 events too, but since we barely ever do 5x5x5 because everyone keeps *****ing about how long it takes



I don't hate big cubes. Honestly, I'd rather just do 6x6 in the place of 5x5, but I figured that was unrealistic.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree, I would like to do 6x6 more than 5x5 (although this might have to do with me owning a rubiks 5x5 and a moded v-6) Even number cubes (2x2, 4x4, 6x6) are so much better then the odd ones (5x5, 7x7).

(We should have a 1x1 event )


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 4, 2010)

cubekid said:


> Bottom line is this; during competitions, we'll try to accommodate everyone as best as possible, but we have to think about the bigger picture as well.



I think its funny that you talk about the big picture but insist on spending a huge amount of time on an event that only a small amount of people are seriously interested in.



cubekid said:


> In my opinion, side events are just that; events that happen on the side. We will try to fit them in if we have time, but main events should have priority over side events and multiple rounds for other events.



Frankly, the differentiation between "side events" and "main events" is complete ********, and I think you know it. Magic and Pyraminx are considered "side events" but more people are registered for those than for 5x5, OH, or BLD. I don't understand why people still cling to such an outdated and arbitrary system of categorization.



cubekid said:


> I don't understand why so many people hate big cubes, but if we don't have them in our competitions, then less people will practice them, and thus everyone's times will stay slow.



This is what combined finals are for. If you need a 7 minute cutoff, *clearly* people aren't practicing anyway. If someone wants an event, they need to understand that they can't be really slow at it. It's inefficient to hold an event and hope that people get faster. NASA doesn't hire highschoolers in the hopes that they go on to get degrees in astrophysics.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 4, 2010)

Do you remember the days when most people took upwards of 6-7 minutes to solve? Well, we held BLD anyway, and it took a long time. But now we have the majority of people solving it under 4-5 minutes per solve, and it doesn't take as long now. Plus, we have more people interested in it. There were like 3-4 people interested in BLD before; now we have about 8-10 people competing each competition (i'm just guesstimating). So yea, maybe there aren't a lot of people "seriously interested" in 5x5x5 right now. Well us cutting it (like we've been forced to in the past) isn't helping. The point I was trying to make was I would much rather cut a round of another event (say maybe OH) so we could have a 5x5x5 round than have 2 rounds of OH (just an example) and no 5x5x5 round.

The whole main event/side event thing, you're probably right to some extent. Pyraminx at the least should become a "main" event, since we do consistently seem to have a lot of people competing in that. However, other stuff like Magic, Square-1, MBLD, should be considered side events, because they are either gimmicky or there's only a handful of people who want to do it. I think the distinction should definitely be there though, mainly because in the event that we are running behind, it's a lot easier to tell people that we're cutting a side event rather than saying we're cutting a round from (or the entire) main event (which, most of the time, has been 5x5x5).

Maybe what we can start doing is moving some of the side events to the end of the competition, so that we won't run out of time for the main events. Or maybe make it that people have to give up another event if they want to do side events. I'm not sure what's the best way to deal with it yet, but I'll give it some thought before the competition. I'll change up the schedule a bit as well before the competition to reflect these changes.

In terms of the cutoffs being pretty big, yes, I agree with you. The ones I have up are pretty outdated, and I have gone ahead and shortened them to slightly more reasonable times.

Sorry if this post doesn't make sense, it's 5am here ><.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2010)

It seems to me that competitions should simply be focused on the things that you as the organizer want to focus on. There are plenty of competitions these days in the US, so there's no reason why we can't vary the "focus events" from competition to competition. So for instance, one competition could ignore BLD, and the next one could focus on BLD. (Guess which one I'll be coming to? )


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> It seems to me that competitions should simply be focused on the things that you as the organizer want to focus on. There are plenty of competitions these days in the US, so there's no reason why we can't vary the "focus events" from competition to competition. So for instance, one competition could ignore BLD, and the next one could focus on BLD. (Guess which one I'll be coming to? )



Yeah, that's something David and I were talking about earlier.
In that case, it's up to Zach.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 4, 2010)

I may have asked this somewhere before, but how many timers are we going to have?


----------



## cubekid (Apr 4, 2010)

We'll have 6 main timers. We can probably use other timers if we do stuff out in the hall or something, but they won't have displays with them.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 5, 2010)

Not to be rude, but I think it was pretty stupid to adjust cutoff times after they had already been set and people have registered. I had some students who just got into cubing and I encouraged them to go seeing as everyone says that it's not about how fast or slow you are. How can you adjust times if people have already registered assuming the cutoffs are what they said when they registered?


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Not to be rude, but I think it was pretty stupid to adjust cutoff times after they had already been set and people have registered. I had some students who just got into cubing and I encouraged them to go seeing as everyone says that it's not about how fast or slow you are. How can you adjust times if people have already registered assuming the cutoffs are what they said when they registered?



I completely agree, we shouldn't go back on anything after announcing the competition and allowing people to register. That's pretty lame of us to do to those who just got started and are interested in competing.

The only people that I've seen complain about this are the people who are good and would rather not wait until their next event and the people who will be running the competition. I can understand wanting to remain on schedule but the former set of people can be patient and wait the extra 15 minutes that the 1 minute cutoffs would delay us.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm really sorry about the times; you have every right to be upset with them being changed. The only cutoff time that I think has ever really been enforced is 5x5x5. 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 are usually not that big of a deal, but even then, I shouldn't have done it in the middle like this.

I have gone ahead and changed it back. However, during the competition, we may change the 5x5x5 cutoff times if we are running behind.

And I think in the future we may start lowering the cutoff times to 2 minutes for 3x3x3, 4 minutes for 4x4x4, and 5 minutes for 5x5x5.

Again, sorry about that sudden change =/


----------



## Hiero (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool, thank you. I know you are stuck between a rock and a hard place with this. Most of the people writing on here are the top group of people going. Someone's gotta stand up for the 20-30 people going that are not battling for the top spots and just happy to be in it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 5, 2010)

Even if they don't meet the cutoff they still get the first two solves.

Also I'm going to need to borrow a 5x5 from someone. And maybe an AV/Haiyan-mem for OH.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2010)

Woner: If you don't care that it's white, I have a Haiyan-Memory you can use.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 5, 2010)

I might have a spare 5x5 for you to use (if i get my new one before comp.), although it is rubiks, i don't have one of those 3x3's listed


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got a spare storebought you could use for OH.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 5, 2010)

Anthony, if you did not see my post on blnd eg, do you have any advice for me to blnd 3x3 (saw your vid of first blnd solve on youtube), or put tips on your website.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Anthony, if you did not see my post on blnd eg, do you have any advice for me to blnd 3x3 (saw your vid of first blnd solve on youtube), or put tips on your website.



Don't get frustrated and just take it one step at a time. I would recommend learning Old Pochmann.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 6, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> I might have a spare 5x5 for you to use (if i get my new one before comp.), although it is rubiks,



Why don't you just offer to poop on the timer instead. That'd be equally helpful.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 6, 2010)

only 5x5 i have (sorry)

(Anthony) Thanks


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 6, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > I might have a spare 5x5 for you to use (if i get my new one before comp.), although it is rubiks,
> ...



Note to self: Rubik's 5x5x5 = Bad speedsolving material.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 6, 2010)

You can more than likely borrow my V5, since I probably won't be competing in 5x5x5.

Oh, and check out the tsc website, Alex Goldberg sent me an updated banner which I think is pretty snazzy.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone have a good type a3f i could borrow/possibly buy? really any well tuned speedcube might do, I just love woner's a3f. The FII I'm using is really good, but damn


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 6, 2010)

David, you can borrow my white V cube 5, also if anybody needs any other spares of any sort (2x2, 3x3, everything.) most of you have seen my collection, but lets just say I have plenty to go round.

Oh and my goals are:

2x2: sub 7 (long shot).
3x3: sub 18 for all rounds.
4x4: sub 2:15.
OH: sub 45 solve.
BLD: don't dnf all of them.
MBLD: 2/2 *in the time. *


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 6, 2010)

do you have any spare v-cube 5 parts, i have a friend thats missing one piece


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 6, 2010)

@ Sapan: PLLs in the background.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 6, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> do you have any spare v-cube 5 parts, i have a friend thats missing one piece



No, sorry, but anyway I'm not giving things away, I'm just letting people borrow stuff.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 7, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> MBLD: 2/2 *in the time. *



It's funny, because when I read the rules, it said nothing about that time rule. It only talked about memoing in 10 minutes per cube.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 7, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > do you have any spare v-cube 5 parts, i have a friend thats missing one piece
> ...



sorry, thought it said spare parts, not spare cubes to borrow (sorry)


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 7, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > ottothedog said:
> ...



It's O.K. No harm done. I'm looking forward to meeting you at the comp.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 9, 2010)

anyone want to fix my Magic next weekend for cash money? You'll have to supply whatever you need to fix it but i'll pay you back for the labor and the parts . I only have the squares and the pieces of paper


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 9, 2010)

i don't have spare strings but i could fix it (fixing mine right now as we speak)

well actually it depends on how fast you are


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 9, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> anyone want to fix my Magic next weekend for cash money? You'll have to supply whatever you need to fix it but i'll pay you back for the labor and the parts . I only have the squares and the pieces of paper



Hmm...how much?



Actually, I don't have enough extra strings haha.

EDIT: Zach, he won't beat you, don't worry.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 9, 2010)

maybe i could try making strings, don't know how long they would last though.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 9, 2010)

I know how, but I am not gonna do all that. Sorry Josh.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 10, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> well actually it depends on how fast you are



It takes me about the same time that it takes Anthony to solve a 2x2....errr twice. XD

Don't worry about it guys, i'm not that bothered skipping Magic as long as I get a 4x4 and 5x5 blind opportunity


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah, it was just a joke (it takes me not much longer than justin)

i just finished assembling mine so i would be able to do yours if i got/made strings

when i assembled mine i messed up on the paper and have it so that it still shows three complete rings, just when solved the colors don't match on 2 pieces, would this be okay in the competition?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 10, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> yeah, it was just a joke (it takes me not much longer than justin)
> 
> i just finished assembling mine so i would be able to do yours if i got/made strings
> 
> when i assembled mine i messed up on the paper and have it so that it still shows three complete rings, just when solved the colors don't match on 2 pieces, would this be okay in the competition?



You probably assembled it incorrectly. Pictures please.

Oh, and Zach, can i borrow your magic ? I like it more than mine.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 10, 2010)

Errg ive put off practicing for a couple of days and here is my avg12 after resting for 3 days: AVG of 12: 34.40. individual times: 33.72 31.55 35.88 29.22 36.02 37.79 30.08 37.14 33.35 33.42 41.39 33.29 Worst: 41.39 Best: 29.22


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 10, 2010)

it doesn't matter anymore, i broke it agian

my popbuying order came and the cubes are amazing!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 10, 2010)

1 week from now we'll competing and hanging out in Oklahoma.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm, I have to make a decision right now.
I'm most definitely going to practice OH, 2x2, and 3x3 quite a bit this next week, but I want to practice one other event too.
I have a crappy pyraminx, so I don't really want to practice that. (Although, I hope to leave the competition with a better one. )
So, it's either going to be BLD or 4x4.
Which one?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 10, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Hmm, I have to make a decision right now.
> I'm most definitely going to practice OH, 2x2, and 3x3 quite a bit this next week, but I want to practice one other event too.
> I have a crappy pyraminx, so I don't really want to practice that. (Although, I hope to leave the competition with a better one. )
> So, it's either going to be BLD or 4x4.
> Which one?



bld bld bld.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 10, 2010)

4x4, it looks like (according to wca times) that you need some practice on that event anyway.

what pyraminx do you have?


----------



## Hiero (Apr 11, 2010)

If someone doesn't meet the time requirement for an event, what happens? Do they stop you right there?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2010)

Hiero said:


> If someone doesn't meet the time requirement for an event, what happens? Do they stop you right there?



If one of your first two solves is under the limit, you get to finish the average, I think.
We honestly never have really enforced cut-off times very strictly, but I think that's what we should do. It's what happens at most competitions.



Ashmnafa said:


> bld bld bld.





ottothedog said:


> 4x4, it looks like (according to wca times) that you need some practice on that event anyway.



Yes, I do suck at 4x4. However, I'm sooo out of shape when it comes to BLD. I tried a solve a minute ago and got a 2:12 mega-DNF. I think more pieces were in place before I started solving then after. lolol. I'll see if I can do both.. Busy, busy week..



ottothedog said:


> what pyraminx do you have?



Mefferts. They're decent in general, imo, but mine's kind of old and it pops a lot.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 11, 2010)

Someone I'm going with is struggling to get under 7 minutes in the 5x5. She's been learning 5x5 for about 3 weeks. I hope she makes it. She only averages about 45-60 seconds in 3x3, so it's not like she isn't trying.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 11, 2010)

Anthony, if you do get a new Pyraminx, may I buy yours?


----------



## Hiero (Apr 11, 2010)

Are QJ pyraminxes good? That's what I got. I have 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Someone I'm going with is struggling to get under 7 minutes in the 5x5. She's been learning 5x5 for about 3 weeks. I hope she makes it. She only averages about 45-60 seconds in 3x3, so it's not like she isn't trying.



I understand, I really do. It would be great for her to make it and for us to squeeze her in, but what you have to consider is that she'll take up ~21 minutes of station time in those last 3 solves. Plus, when you add in the time it takes from when she finishes one solve till she starts her next solve. that'll add even more time because 5x5 takes a while to scramble. We're trying to squeeze in so many events/rounds that we simply don't have all the time in the world. I wish we did though!

However, the time limit is set at 7 minutes, so if she beats that, it's only fair that she gets to finish her average.


----------



## Zach Mac (Apr 11, 2010)

Hiero said:


> If someone doesn't meet the time requirement for an event, what happens? Do they stop you right there?



You will be escorted out of the building and asked to hand over your lunch money.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 11, 2010)

I think we need more than 6 stations, or at least have all 6 displays working.
We (TSC) can just buy our own setups in the future, that would help.

1 extra $ fee anyone?

EDIT: A portion of your lunch money helps.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol William, $1 extra fee won't buy half of a display with our pre-registered list.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 11, 2010)

I was trying to sound kind.

$10 extra per competitor per competition. >=D


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 11, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I was trying to sounds kind.
> 
> $10 extra per competitor per competition per event. >=D



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone have extra cube smith stickers / tiles for 3x3 that I could buy at the competition? cuz the stickers on my Taiyan II are chipping massively. If so post how much i could get them from you for.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 12, 2010)

I have lots of stickers, Taiyan stickers, Haiyan stickers, cubesmith stickers. I usually charge $2.


Anyway, what I wanted to know was if the Lube the Cube guys ever go to competitions. They mentioned they were in Oklahoma, but I couldn't find their full name to look up on WCA.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 12, 2010)

Soo how much for cubesmith stickers for all sides on the 3x3 ?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2010)

EpicTako said:


> Soo how much for cubesmith stickers for all sides on the 3x3 ?





Hiero said:


> I usually charge $2.


...


Hiero said:


> Anyway, what I wanted to know was if the Lube the Cube guys ever go to competitions. They mentioned they were in Oklahoma, but I couldn't find their full name to look up on WCA.


I guess I got lucky then. It took me about 20 seconds to find a name. 
Anyway, one of their names is Sean Green, and according to the WCA, he has never competed before.

Also, if you have enough, I'd like to buy a couple sticker sets.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 12, 2010)

I just got a bunch of my 3x3 set stickers. I'm so excited. I just had a 6.36 RA of 5 on 2x2, and I only know the H set of CLL (sorry Anthony, I'm going to work on it more.)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> (sorry Anthony, I'm going to work on it more.)


Since you only have a week, I would suggest just trying to get down the T and Pi sets - those are easy pretty. That way the only cases you won't know yet are L, U, Sune, and Antisune, and at least those are all fast OLL algorithms.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is what I have:

2x2 stickers
3x3 stickers with either white or black side
3x3 fluorescent, mosaic, white sudoku, round, yellow maze and ruben king cube
3x3 Taiyan/Haiyan stickers, they are FII size
Square 1 stickers

Regular and ruben king cube stickers are $2, mosaic $3, yellow maze and sudoku $4.

I have white LanLan's if anyone wanted to buy one.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 12, 2010)

Btw guys, I'll bring the TSC shirts. They'll be $15 just like last time, but I think I only have mediums(?) and larges left. If/When we sell out, or come close to selling out, I can stock up on all sizes again.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 13, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Here is what I have:
> 
> 2x2 stickers
> 3x3 stickers with either white or black side
> ...



I might want a fluorescent set, I'll find you.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Btw guys, I'll bring the TSC shirts. They'll be $15 just like last time, but I think I only have mediums(?) and larges left. If/When we sell out, or come close to selling out, I can stock up on all sizes again.


I'm assuming you're referring to the newer TSC shirts you started selling at STO.

...of course you are.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Btw guys, I'll bring the TSC shirts. They'll be $15 just like last time, but I think I only have mediums(?) and larges left. If/When we sell out, or come close to selling out, I can stock up on all sizes again.



How many do you have left of each? Is there a picture of them somewhere?


----------



## cubekid (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in real quick and comment on the timers situation. I'm hoping that this competition is the last time we'll need to actually rent timers from the WSSA. We're really close on the money front, and hopefully this competition will push us over. We'll stick with 6 initially, but we may eventually get 8. Don't think we have the organization or competitor base yet to go further than that. But we'll see.

anyway, competition is this weekend, so get to practicing!


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 13, 2010)

Hiero: I want to buy some 3x3 stickers for a black plastic cube


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 13, 2010)

Anthony's wearing the newer TSC shirt here.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 13, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> I might want a fluorescent set, I'll find you.



Same here (i confuse my colors :fp)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 13, 2010)

Hiero said:


> How many do you have left of each? Is there a picture of them somewhere?



I just counted and it turns out I have 5 mediums and 5 larges left. I know William wants one, so I'll save a medium(?) for him. If anyone else wants to reserve one, just let me know. It'll be first come first serve at the competition after that, I guess.
I'll most likely make some more after this competition. I'll probably stick to the same design though.

Here's what they look like:






Also, I'll bring some Alphas (Type A) to sell. Don't ask me what type; I have no idea. lol. You can figure that out at the competition.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 14, 2010)

I dropped my main cube, an fII, in the street today. broken core, caps went everywere. I'm pretty sure the super glue job is going to be a complete failure. I want to purchase some cubes at the comp, interested in those Alphas.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 14, 2010)

thats gotta suck (especially if it happened on your way into the comp)


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 14, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> I dropped my main cube, an fII, in the street today. broken core, caps went everywere. I'm pretty sure the super glue job is going to be a complete failure. I want to purchase some cubes at the comp, interested in those Alphas.



I have a lot of great cubes you could use in the comp (and possibly buy) including my super special hybrid.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 14, 2010)

complete super glue failure... sorry david.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 14, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> complete super glue failure... sorry david.



I'm sure you making his pyraminx "amazing" will make up for it. 
He's seems pretty confident about sub 6.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 14, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > How many do you have left of each? Is there a picture of them somewhere?
> ...




Does the t-shirt come with the Anthony head or is it sold separately?


And Michael... I want to buy your godhands.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 14, 2010)

How much for one of the alphas?


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 14, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Hiero said:
> ...



Ok, I have 3 total and when I get my next ghost hands in the mail, 4. The materials cost 13 dollars, plus shipping and assembly. Would you be cool with 17 dollars?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 14, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Does the t-shirt come with the Anthony head or is it sold separately?


Anthony head is an extra $25. Full body is $75.



EpicTako said:


> How much for one of the alphas?


Yes.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 14, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I suppose I will work an extra 2 hours for that cube.

I don't know if I'll be able to buy a shirt or not, but I definitely can't afford any extras with it.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 14, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > complete super glue failure... sorry david.
> ...



Don't even get me started about the pyraminx. He was so excited about it when he first used it. He'll get sub 6, for sure.


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 14, 2010)

Is that 25$ delivered?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 14, 2010)

How does one get to own a Pyraminx so well as what is being described? I got tired of my QJ popping the first day I got it. 

@Anthony: I'll need a large. My (original) TSC shirt is a large, and there's no way I could go smaller than that.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 14, 2010)

This is my first time competing so I want to do good and need some advice on which cube I should use. Taiyan/Dayan II or Ghost hand II ?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 14, 2010)

If you can make a comparison video (a solve or avg5 on each?), go ahead and I'll watch it.
If not, I'll try and look up some info on the cubes, although you could do that yourself. Still, if I have time to help I will.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 14, 2010)

I will make and avg of 5 solve for each soon ( Ghost hand II should come in mail today or tomorrow) ive had Taiyan II for about a month now and it did improve my time from avg of ~41 seconds to ~ 34 seconds and ive heard that the ghost hand II is better so I got one. Also at the competition I will probably buy an Alpha from Anthony while Im there. So If anyone has both then which is better Ghost hand II or Taiyan II.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 14, 2010)

Arrrg! Something has gone terribly wrong with my pyraminx. One of the trivial tips doesn't follow the layer underneath it anymore. If anyone has a decent pyra they would be willing to sell or let me borrow for the competition it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 14, 2010)

I got both. The Taiyan is clicky and the Ghosthand is smooth. The Ghosthand gets faster as you break it in, but it jams up more after it's all broken in. It's probably whichever one you are used to. I've used the Ghosthand alot more, so I'd go with that. 

For me I'm deciding whether to go with the A2 or the F2. It's a similar comparison since the A2 is clicky and the F2 is smooth. I'm leaning towards the F2 right now though since I'm more used to it.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 15, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Arrrg! Something has gone terribly wrong with my pyraminx. One of the trivial tips doesn't follow the layer underneath it anymore. If anyone has a decent pyra they would be willing to sell or let me borrow for the competition it would be much appreciated.



I have a QJ you can borrow for the competition if we don't go on at the same time ( I'm doin pyra too)


----------



## RyanO (Apr 15, 2010)

Somehow my pyraminx fixed itself so I probably won't need to borrow yours, thanks for the offer though. I am still looking to buy a good pyraminx for a back up.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh that reminds me. I'll be selling some tropicalestore pyraminxes. Idk for what price yet, or even how many. 2 or 3 maybe.

And if I remember to bring them, a set of white 6x6 stickers. Just the one face.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll buy one of those tropicalstore pyraminxs.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 15, 2010)

I might buy one of the pyraminxs too.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 15, 2010)

I MUST HAVE THY PYRAMINX!

Justin you can take mine.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, so.. I had dibs a long time ago.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't want a pyraminx.

</ pointless post>


----------



## RyanO (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll see him before you guys do, heh. I win.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 16, 2010)

Got ghost hand II today. Omg it is epic Ghost Hand II > Taiyan II definitly


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, and Michael, I'm not going to buy your cube (sorry), and I probably won't get a T-Shirt this time around either... I am going to buy a tennis ballmachine instead, so I need to save some money.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 16, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Oh, and Michael, I'm not going to buy your cube (sorry), and I probably won't get a T-Shirt this time around either... I am going to buy a tennis ballmachine instead, so I need to save some money.



Your a tennis player? We should have a game.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 16, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and Michael, I'm not going to buy your cube (sorry), and I probably won't get a T-Shirt this time around either... I am going to buy a tennis ballmachine instead, so I need to save some money.
> ...



I'm a worse tennis player than I am a speedcuber... that is why I need the ball machine


----------



## Anthony (Apr 16, 2010)

Since we have to leave that night, there's really no way we'll be able to play tennis, Michael. However, I'll gladly beat you some other time. Josh will too. Except he'll beat you with a dumbbell.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Since we have to leave that night, there's really no way we'll be able to play tennis, Michael. However, I'll gladly beat you some other time. Josh will too. Except he'll beat you with a dumbbell.



I'd like to deny it, but I do suck at tennis and Josh would kill me with a boflex.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 16, 2010)

I play tennis. I think I'm pretty decent, actually.

Good luck this weekend, everyone. I wish I could be there


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 16, 2010)

What time are you guys going to be there on Friday? Maybe I will bring my racquet and we can go find a court that evening?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 16, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> What time are you guys going to be there on Friday? Maybe I will bring my racquet and we can go find a court that evening?



Michael and I are riding with William. It'll be too late by the time we get there.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 16, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> What time are you guys going to be there on Friday? Maybe I will bring my racquet and we can go find a court that evening?



It depends on when I leave, then I have dinner with family I have there. Besides, I haven't played tennis in years.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I'll leave my racquet at home and do homework instead.


----------



## Weston (Apr 16, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> Well, I'll leave my racquet at home and do homework instead.


I thought I was doing your homework.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh btw, who all is staying at the La Quinta?

So far, there's:

-Me
-Anthony
-Michael

-Justin

-...who else?

We'll probably get there too late to really hang out, but we'll see... After the competition we'll be back at the hotel to hang out in the lobby for a bit, so anyone who wants to cube and hang out needs to be there!


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 16, 2010)

I think Sapan booked us there (not 100% sure)

so Me, Sapan, Pradeep


and yeah Weston, you can do my homework. I think its just 5 questions on Quotient Rings, shouldn't get too messy.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2010)

ask Sapan then 

The more the merrier!

However I'll cry if Weston's not there. ;_; notrly


----------



## Anthony (Apr 16, 2010)

My right wrist is starting to hurt. :/ I think I should lay off the cubing until Saturday.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2010)

I think it just needs to rest for ~7 hours.

Oh look, bed time already? Don't use your hand as a pillow.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, so.. I had dibs a long time ago.



This is true.



Anthony said:


> My right wrist is starting to hurt. :/ I think I should lay off the cubing until Saturday.



lol you wuss

CUBE HARDER


----------



## Weston (Apr 16, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> I think Sapan booked us there (not 100% sure)
> 
> so Me, Sapan, Pradeep
> 
> ...



I'm also at the LaQuinta. In Houston, they had Texas shaped waffles and I'm expecting there to be Oklahoma shaped waffles.


Oh quotient ring? You mean those that are also known as factor ring or residue class ring, is a construction in ring theory, quite similar to the factor groups of group theory and the quotient spaces of linear algebra. One starts with a ring R and a two-sided ideal I in R, and constructs a new ring, the quotient ring R/I, essentially by requiring that all elements of I be zero. Intuitively, the quotient ring R/I is a "simplified version" of R where the elements of I are "ignored".

Easy peasy.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2010)

You could have at least tried rewording it a bit.


----------



## Weston (Apr 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You could have at least tried rewording it a bit.



Nah. That's kind of hard since I have no idea what it is.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2010)

They had Texas-shaped waffles? Why wasn't I made aware of this!? j/k

8 people confirmed for the hotel so far then.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 16, 2010)

Weston said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sapan booked us there (not 100% sure)
> ...



yeah some crap like that. I hated quotient groups, quotient rings are going to suck harder, so I'm glad that you are doing the homework for me.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 16, 2010)

On the road to oklahoma! Who is booked at the courtyard marriot?


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 16, 2010)

whoever is going to the laquinta listed on the site, go to the lobby and we can all practice there.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2010)

-Me
-Anthony
-Michael

-Justin

-Josh
-Sapan
-Pradeep

-Otto (it's Zach, right?)

Now all we need is Doug Reed. 

@EpicTako: If that's not far from the La Quinta, please drop by.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 17, 2010)

K will do


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 17, 2010)

K will do I can try atleast
What street is the laquinta on?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 17, 2010)

The Ryans and I will be driving late into the night, so we'll see everyone tomorrow. 

Weston I am disappoint.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh sorry Epik, we were on the road when you asked. We didn't see that once we got there, but it was pretty late anyway.
If you can come by after the comp that'll be fun, but we'll see you AT the competition anyway!

Registration in ~15 minutes!


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 17, 2010)

...at the competition now. I'm not sure a live broadcast would work well from where I'm at, bleh...


----------



## Anthony (Apr 17, 2010)

9.33 nonlucky.
Fail average though. 
12, 13, 10, 14, 9 - I think.

Nothing else worth mentioning, yet.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 17, 2010)

Live broadcast at http://tinychat.com/oklahoma .


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone at LaQuinta want to meet tonight in the lobby to cube?

I'm going out for sushi, but I'll plan to be in the lobby about 9:30 pm.
Or call me. I'm in rm 126.

Quentin McLean
youtube: Quentin7979


----------



## Weston (Apr 18, 2010)

mrcubeiskool said:


> Anyone at LaQuinta want to meet tonight in the lobby to cube?
> 
> I'm going out for sushi, but I'll plan to be in the lobby about 9:30 pm.
> Or call me. I'm in rm 126.
> ...



Maybe ill show up.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 18, 2010)

same here.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 18, 2010)

*Did You Know...*

-That this message is being composed by Anthony, William, and me.
-"hey babe."
- some stereotypes are epically true.
- anthony is stupidly inconsistent.
- his sub 10 would have been nr with a skip.
- upsets FTW.
- Woner's asian?
- the eye bra is an A-cup.
- Cubes conveniently appear and disappear.
- South African + New Yorker = African American.
- cubing + bathroom = going to football game.
- only noobs can solve easy bld scrambles. 
- 2/9 =/= slap in the face or subway sandwich.
- Anthony gets to keep his jew fro. 
- we need a new sport. 
- we learned first hand why we don't hold 5x5.
- timer malfunctions & +2s = sub 4 2x2 averages.
- cubes > girlfriend.
- Westons still not a Texan.
- one hour of sleep just doesn't cut it.
- 1:09s are way more intense then 9s.
- William is sub-20?!?!
- the majority of competitiors were not from Oklahoma.
- just beat it.
- Anthony called the sub 10.


----------



## Weston (Apr 18, 2010)

Did you know...

I beat David in 4x4. LOLWUT
Anthony beat me in OH. Hmph.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 18, 2010)

going down to lobby in 5 minutes.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 18, 2010)

Well that was a very uneventful ride home.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 18, 2010)

Did anyone get video (no offense) that they are actually going to put on youtube?(Sorry, everyone had said that they had a lot of STO video and there were only 4.Sorry if I'm annoying, but this is how I see what different competitions are like.)


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 18, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Did anyone get video (no offense) that they are actually going to put on youtube?(Sorry, everyone had said that they had a lot of STO video and there were only 4.Sorry if I'm annoying, but this is how I see what different competitions are like.)



Most of my solves are on video, but I'll probably only upload my 9.33 and maybe some OH solves. I don't know what other people are going to upload though.

EDIT: FOR THE UMPTEENTH TIME, THAT WAS ANTHONY POSTING lol.

Well I've recorded plenty of solves from my past competitions that I will upload, and we (Michael, Justin and I [and Zack too!]) have multiple things recorded from this competition. Just give us some time and you'll see a lot of stuff.


----------



## Weston (Apr 18, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone get video (no offense) that they are actually going to put on youtube?(Sorry, everyone had said that they had a lot of STO video and there were only 4.Sorry if I'm annoying, but this is how I see what different competitions are like.)
> ...


I also have the 9.33 solve. Maybe I can send it to you and you can have a super special awesome solve video from multiple angles.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > ZamHalen said:
> ...



Yes please!  I already uploaded it, but that would be worth it. 
<3 Weston






Edit: That was Anthony talking. lol.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 18, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> - cubes > girlfriend.



I told you this was nowhere near being a true statement. At least for me, I would give up cubing without even thinking about it for my girlfriend.

Girlfriend >> Cubing

...and no, that is not a bitshift.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 18, 2010)

Josh


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 18, 2010)

The3point14 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > - cubes > girlfriend.
> ...



What's a bitshift?


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 18, 2010)

<3 bitshift


----------



## Bryan (Apr 18, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



It's what makes 7 into 3, 1, and 0. 8 and 9 into 4, 2, 1 and 0. 42 into 21, 10, 5, 2, 1, and 0....


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 19, 2010)

KFC
I'm gunna go get me some


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2010)

D:


----------



## Hiero (Apr 23, 2010)

Results are up.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 23, 2010)

Weird, I can see the competition results but my times don't show up on my WCA profile.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Weird, I can see the competition results but my times don't show up on my WCA profile.



That's common, don't worry about it. I have the same problem. It'll update itself pretty soon.

Btw Ryan, barely sub 10?! Simply unacceptable. I expect better from you day after tomorrow.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Ryan, barely sub 10?! Simply unacceptable.



I agree!


----------



## Hiero (Apr 23, 2010)

They show up if it's your first competition but not if you been to one already. Looks like this competition wasn't too nice to the blindfold solvers.

My times personally sucked, except for a 2:29 single on 4x4 which isn't that bad for me. The 15-second inspection thing kind of got me and also being nervous.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

Hiero said:


> The 15-second inspection thing kind of got me and also being nervous.



You should try to *always* inspect under 15, and nerves wear off after a while. Sub 25 next time.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 23, 2010)

My times were really bad too. I've been to 4 competitions and I've never really been nervous, but for some reason it really got to me this time. Only getting two hours of sleep may have come into play aslo.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 23, 2010)

It's 10:24 on April 22, 2010 and OU, I mean Joshua Lambert, still sucks.

OU was actually really nice and I really don't have any school spirit so I'm just being stupid.

But I am going on a cubing hiatus for a while, I'll be at the competitions, but I doubt that I will pick up a cube more than twice until then. 

Holla Holla.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

Since you're laying off the cubing, I expect your biceps to double in size by the next time I see you.


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Since you're laying off the cubing, I expect your biceps to double in size by the next time I see you.



You got it.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 23, 2010)

STUFF:

I didn't realize I did better in the 2x2x2 final than the first round!  5.77 official avg5 is good enough for me  Some singles should have been better. But next time... Oh and: I didn't realize how little time was left before this competition when it suddenly was days away, so I didn't finish CLL.  Next competition will be RAWR though. 

also Justin getting a 5.08 avg in the final is WOW.

I didn't realize my first round 3x3x3 avg was as close to my second round avg as it was. (15.43 round 1, 15.33 round 2)  Sub-15 for sure next time though, maybe even sub-14. 
Too bad the finals didn't go too well for most of us.

I thought I sub-40'd the first OH round... oh well, I still did well.  1 32 and 1 38 happened in both rounds.   .

Pyraminx was decent. I practiced the days before, but not much right before. It's fine, it was my first time competing in it when I actually owned one. XD 4 competitions lol.

Since I couldn't really practice I didn't want to waste time and compete in 4x4x4. I had good singles at the last comp. But then I checked my average and I could've beaten that FOR SURE. Round 1 last time was mean of 3 I did great on, the finals was a fail. Bleeeeeehhh...

Ironically, I didn't practice square-1 at all, and I HAD to compete. If I had done just a few solves to practice beforehand, it would have helped. MAYBE I could've gotten 3rd, instead of 4th. Oh well, next time... at least Woner scrambles really fast. O_O

So yeah... the summer competitions coming soon.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 23, 2010)

I just realized how mad I am about my sq1 avg.


----------



## Weston (Apr 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I just realized how mad I am about my sq1 avg.



You love me.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 23, 2010)

At least you got your best average in everything, including that.
Well, that is 'at least'...

Come to the next TSC comp and you'll sub-15 for sure.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 23, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> At least you got your best average in everything, including that.
> Well, that is 'at least'...
> 
> Come to the next TSC comp and you'll sub-15 for sure.



Too bad that's like 49 hours away.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > At least you got your best average in everything, including that.
> ...


Dallas is only an extra 3 hours.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 23, 2010)

Then TSC is hosting in Kansas.

EDIT: nvm dallas Dallas DALLAS


----------



## RyanO (Apr 23, 2010)

Going from a 10 hour drive to a 13 hour drive is a big jump for me =/. I don't know when I'll get around to going to another TSC competition, but hopefully I'll see some of you guys at Nats.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 23, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Then TSC is hosting in Kansas.



LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Anthony (Apr 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Then TSC is hosting in Kansas.
> ...



Quite frankly, that would annoy me greatly. lol.

See you guys at Nats!


----------



## Weston (Apr 23, 2010)

William.
Read the whole line.
lol


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 23, 2010)

:fp


----------



## The3point14 (Apr 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm not going anywhere > 4 hours away again.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 23, 2010)

I _was_ kidding. 

Nice Josh, though working out deserves its own category.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey, I'm in the process of making a montage of the comp. but I need more footage. Does anybody have some they'd like to through in? Also could someone PM me the group picture?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Hey, I'm in the process of making a montage of the comp. but I need more footage. Does anybody have some they'd like to through in? Also could someone PM me the group picture?



William, Weston, and Zach all have footage. PM them.
Plus, you have all the random stuff from the trip. 
(Throw in my 9.33 plz )


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 25, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm in the process of making a montage of the comp. but I need more footage. Does anybody have some they'd like to through in? Also could someone PM me the group picture?
> ...



Ok, can you send it to me, and what's Zach's forum name?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

I think you can just download it from youtube.

Zach's username.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2010)

I refuse to send you my footage, as I will make a better montage than you ever could. :3

Notrly, get on skype whenever you can and I'll send you what I've got. Most of it is me, though.

Justin's got footage too, I know because I filmed some of it.


----------

